# Sad day fishing



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Well didn't mKe it to the elbow this morning could not find any one to go with me.I can't believe no one wanted to go


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That sucks! I would've gone, if I didn't have to work


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I called the store looking for you on thur I wanted to buy a Lena but y'all are out of them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lenas and Lylas were hot this year for sure. Most of my Wahoo this year were on the Lena. They are coming out with a couple of additional sizes in the Lena this coming season including a much larger, hi-speed version.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

OK; I'll bite. What is a Lena and a Lyla?

Bob


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My go to lure last year was a Pakula Phantom, this year it has most def. been a blue and white Lena in either the LR or shotgun. Great easy running lure!

Jason is a brilliant marketer in that his hot lure can be impossible to obtain. I tried finding a few Moxies, he said he would not have any til November and every dealer I called is out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lures made by Makaira Pulling Lures in Baton Rouge, LA

I spoke with him not too long ago and he said a mishap set him back with his stock of lures. I've told him to let me know ASAP when he gets some ready.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I said Jason, I meant Justin.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

He makes some proven winners in lure dept!

Thanks again for the invite to go fishing. I will be around all weekend if and when you want to scoop up a few heads. Yours will go into production shortly......


----------

